# What's your opinion on old style lowriders?



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

there are alot of 70"s style lowriders being built today. i now have a 59 impala with 14x7 reverse supreme rims and airbags. before that i had a white primerd 64 super sport with supremes and painted the dash board metalflake,and old style pinstipping, this is the way i had my cars in the 70" so now i wanted to build my car like i would have had it in the late 70's, seems to be alot of them now at the shows i go to, supremes,cragers,old true spokes are the wheels of choice and flaked roofs, whats everyones opinion on this style of cars making a comeback?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

airbags are not old style


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

yes i agree about the airbags, i do have a complete mid 70"s hydraulic setup from andys hydraulics from san jose, it took me 3 months to decide to use the airbags and save the hydros for my next project,


----------



## Francois Dillinger (Jul 4, 2010)

You skipped the 70's hydro set-up on the 59? Kill yourself immediately.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 5 2010, 09:15 PM~17968909
> *airbags are not old style
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Francois Dillinger_@Jul 6 2010, 02:00 AM~17969791
> *You skipped the 70's hydro set-up on the 59? Kill yourself immediately.
> *


U guys are brutal!
:roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 5 2010, 09:15 PM~17968909
> *airbags are not old style
> *


cars had bags before juice came into play


----------



## Tangletowner (Dec 6, 2009)

58s..


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *  Esoteric
> post Today, 03:16 AM
> cars had bags before juice came into play*


*
LOWIDERS DID NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *supremes
> post Today, 12:01 AM
> there are alot of 70"s style lowriders being built today. i now have a 59 impala with 14x7 reverse supreme rims and airbags. before that i had a white primerd 64 super sport with supremes and painted the dash board metalflake,and old style pinstipping, this is the way i had my cars in the 70" so now i wanted to build my car like i would have had it in the late 70's, seems to be alot of them now at the shows i go to, supremes,cragers,old true spokes are the wheels of choice and flaked roofs, whats everyones opinion on this style of cars making a comeback?*


No doubt homie! 












































:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 6 2010, 12:16 AM~17970617
> *cars had bags before juice came into play
> *


 true x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

70s a nd 80s were before my time. so im not gonna sit here and act like i like that style. i think the paint jobs and interiors are ugly. just my opinion


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 6 2010, 03:27 AM~17971003
> *
> LOWIDERS  DID NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


a lot of old school lowriders didnt have hydraulics either


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 6 2010, 08:33 AM~17971862
> *a lot of old school lowriders didnt have hydraulics either
> *


 yup! sand bags were the thing :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and for the record, lowriding doesnt involve air bags.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2010, 08:39 AM~17971902
> *and for the record, lowriding doesnt involve air bags.
> *


neither does driving locked up 9 feet in the air like a donk


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 6 2010, 08:47 AM~17971943
> *neither does driving locked up 9 feet in the air like a donk
> *



amen!!!!!!!!!!! Back when we had lifts it was about cruising on the ground..hens the name lowriding..Now cars are rolling around dumped and the car sits factory and the wheels are all layed out on the topside lookin stupid as hell.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

Old school lowiders were sand baging till this one guy came along and said, that he needed to lift his car just to get of the ground, air plaine junk Yards, Old hydralic landing gear, need to use a freakin close hanger to manualy dump your car, no Air Bags Or LOCK UPS were even thought of, Only air bags came in the early 80s on stock cadies and what not, its evolution at its best! poeple were stealin pumps off of tail gates,, thats when modern pumps came in to play,


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2010, 08:32 AM~17971858
> *70s a nd 80s were before my time. so im not gonna sit here and act like i like that style. i think the paint jobs and interiors are ugly. just my opinion
> *




its an aquired taste


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 6 2010, 08:47 AM~17971943
> *neither does driving locked up 9 feet in the air like a donk
> *


i didnt have to exzaggerate when i said bags dont belong in lowriding, but u had to by saying 9 feet in the air like a donk. that means your arguement dont hold merit, kthanxbye


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 6 2010, 12:16 AM~17970617
> *cars had bags before juice came into play
> *


not for raising and lowering purposes


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 6 2010, 09:33 AM~17972259
> *Old school lowiders were sand baging till this one guy came along and said, that he needed to lift his car just to get of the ground, air plaine junk Yards, Old hydralic landing gear, need to use a freakin close hanger to manualy dump your car, no Air Bags Or LOCK UPS were even thought of, Only air bags came in the early 80s on stock cadies and what not, its evolution at its best! poeple were stealin pumps off of tail gates,, thats when modern pumps came in to play,
> *


your way off


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

The first practical air suspension was developed by Firestone in 1933 for an experimental car called the Stout-Scarab. This was a rear-engined vehicle that used four rubberized bellows in place of conventional springs. Air was supplied by small compressors attached to each bellow. As you might imagine, the air bag suspension was an expensive setup -- still is, in fact.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

in my opinion a car with airbags IS NOT a lowrider,..but dont get me wrong 
i like all kinds of cars because i know it aint easy,.,.so go ahead and build your car the way u want to,.,.,.

sum people will say its ugly and sum will say its the great,.,.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 6 2010, 10:28 AM~17972640
> *your way off
> *


every one has there own opion, I may have been off about air bags, nOt my specialty, bUt i can tell you about some lowriden juice !that IM ON, mY dad has been lowriding sense 68 I think he know what hes talking about,


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe I'm way off base but shouldnt any traditional style car with an adjustable suspension be considered a lowrider regardless if its bags or juice?? just my 2 cents


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 7 2010, 07:33 AM~17981505
> *Maybe I'm way off base but shouldnt any traditional style car with an adjustable suspension be considered a lowrider regardless if its bags or juice?? just my 2 cents
> *


 NOPE 
hydralices adobted that prashe LOWRIDER cuz people were concentrating on getting there frame in the pavement, until they found a way to lift there car, now you have your low rods and droped mini trucks etc, In my opinon lowrider consits of hydros, pattern paint Jobs, layed out, chrome, if it aint chrome it better be paint


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

now heres a true back yard lowrider! LAYED OUT! thats my dad back in 69 wit his 62, it was brown but was paited pink the same year, not tryin to be biest but if its any one i look up to for lowridng is my dad


----------



## gee_rydes (Jul 5, 2010)

Dude that is an awesome pic. That Fro is Killer.
You should frame that shit


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gee_rydes_@Jul 7 2010, 09:10 AM~17982112
> *Dude that is an awesome pic. That Fro is Killer.
> You should frame that shit
> *


LOLL gary seeds said the same ish about the fro H AH yeah my pops has it, he aint never gona let me have those pics, LOL he has a grip of them


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 7 2010, 08:41 AM~17981919
> *now heres a true back yard lowrider! LAYED OUT! thats my dad back in 69 wit his 62, it was brown but was paited pink the same year, not tryin to be biest but if its any one i look up to for lowridng is my dad
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 7 2010, 08:41 AM~17981919
> *now heres a true back yard lowrider! LAYED OUT! thats my dad back in 69 wit his 62, it was brown but was paited pink the same year, not tryin to be biest but if its any one i look up to for lowridng is my dad
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Big respect for your daddy  
and the 70's lowriders were the shit with the freaky paintjobs and interiours.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 6 2010, 09:39 AM~17971902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 thats what i thought lowriding was about to


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 7 2010, 09:41 AM~17981919
> *now heres a true back yard lowrider! LAYED OUT! thats my dad back in 69 wit his 62, it was brown but was paited pink the same year, not tryin to be biest but if its any one i look up to for lowridng is my dad
> 
> 
> ...


damn clean 6 duece


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 7 2010, 01:00 PM~17983263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean  just need to realign the billet grill


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Any lowered car running 13's or 14's is lowrider, back in the 60's and early 70's hardly anyone had hydro's, lowriding with hyrdo's back in the day was new technolgy.... In the 60's they ran on chrome reverse with baby moons, supremes, then Cragars, Fenton's and rockets came along.. Shit hub cap's were the big thing before chrome rims came along.. 520's didn't really become popular until the very late 60's early 70's.. C78x14 were very popular back in the day.. Bridgestone had 145x14 radial in the very early 70's, it didn't last long and was discontinued by 1974..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 6 2010, 09:58 AM~17972426
> *not for raising and lowering purposes
> *



bible type truth here.. only for leveling... no fuckin body ran bags to raise or lower the car to make it more driveable.. 

stop the bullshit, no 70s style cars with bags... 

if you wanna make the "they had air first" argument, then go get a chevy level air system and watch it not move shit, they ran about 30-40psi ... 

stop the bullshit, all or nothin... 

no 13s, no air bags, no color bars in a new caddy, no D's with aircraft juice... just build it like it was, or dont call it 70s... 


read my signature... old parts... tahts it


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 7 2010, 05:54 PM~17985773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the 70's style but I will always run 13's. Lol crosslaced 72's of course. Aircraft is cool but I can't afford it.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

when i started this topic i was talking about being able to build a car and not have to spend alot of money to enjoy going to shows and cruising it, we all know it takes alot of money to build a show car, i have been to car shows this year and there have been impalas and old bombs showing up with clean primer paint and basecoat colors, hubcaps and supremes,cragers,etc, lowbudget built impalas and bombs, most owners i have talked to work on there own cars and proud of there work they have done without investing big dollars, i have freinds that took there impalas all apart 10 years ago to build show cars but ran out of money and lost interest in their cars and their just sitting in the garage unfinished, hopefully some of these people with cars sitting in the garage will be encouraged and relize they can get there cars back out of garage without the expensive paint and interior,chrome,etc. and enjoy there cars once again.


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

> No doubt homie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> > No doubt homie!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 7 2010, 06:22 PM~17987141
> *that whip is from japan
> *



do you know if it was built here in the U.S. and shipped there or was it built there ? Im really feelin the paint job on this . Who painted it ? 

looks almost like the one in blvd. nights when the monte and the 63 were hopping.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Droopy_@Jul 7 2010, 07:29 PM~17987224
> *do you know if it was built here in the U.S.  and shipped there or  was it built there ?  Im really feelin the paint job on this . Who painted it ?
> 
> looks almost like the one in blvd. nights when the monte and the 63 were hopping.
> *


it was built and painted there. the car is in Parliament CC they have a few tricked out rides
they have this and i think a 53 painted the same way


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2010, 04:57 PM~17985262
> *Any lowered car running 13's or 14's is lowrider, back in the 60's and early 70's hardly anyone had hydro's, lowriding with hyrdo's back in the day was new technolgy.... In the 60's they ran on chrome reverse with baby moons, supremes, then Cragars, Fenton's and rockets came along.. Shit hub cap's were the big thing before chrome rims came along.. 520's didn't really become popular until the very late 60's early 70's.. C78x14 were very popular back in the day.. Bridgestone had 145x14 radial in the very early 70's, it didn't last long and was discontinued by 1974..
> *


agreed


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's how I built my car when I first got it about 10 yrs ago, it gone through several changes since then and not by choice... :angry:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_All things will come full circle in the auto customizing world</span>_


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 7 2010, 06:54 PM~17987408
> *it was built and painted there. the car is in Parliament CC they have a few tricked out rides
> they have this and i think a 53 painted the same way
> 
> ...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

I LOVE THE 70S STYLE I ALWAYS THINK AN OLDSCHOOL WAY BUILT LOWRIDER IS A TRUE LOWRIDER SHIT IM A YOUNG VATO BUT IM PLANNING ON DOIN MY 68 IMPALA UP 70S STYLE THE FIRST LOWRIDER I SEAN AS A YOUNG LIL VATO WAS DONE UP OLDSCHOOL AND THAT STYLE IS WHAT MADE ME LOVE THIS LIFE STYLE EVERY BODY HAS THERE OWN TASTE BUT IN MY OPINON ALL THESE SO CALLED LOWRIDERS NOW DAYS ARE LOOKING LESS LIKE LOWRIDERS AND I THINK IT WOULD BE FIRME IF IT WAS LIKE IT USE TO BE


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jul 7 2010, 09:25 PM~17988617
> *All things will come full circle in the auto customizing world</span>
> *


x2 but please no square headlights on 60s and bombs :nono: . 70 s cars :yes:!!
How you doing kandylac :wave:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 7 2010, 11:47 AM~17983195
> *:uh: it doesn't matter what you have as a setup as long as your low to the ground and cruising
> x2 thats what i thought lowriding was about to
> *



 guessing you roll on bags,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Jul 7 2010, 06:21 PM~17986541
> *when i started this topic i was talking about being able to build a car and not have to spend alot of money to enjoy going to shows and cruising it, we all know it takes alot of money to build a show car, i have been to car shows this year and there have been impalas and old bombs  showing up with clean  primer paint and basecoat colors, hubcaps and supremes,cragers,etc, lowbudget built impalas and bombs, most  owners i have talked to work on there own cars and  proud of there work they have done without investing big dollars, i have freinds that took there impalas all apart 10 years ago to build show cars but ran out of money and lost interest in their cars and their just sitting in the garage unfinished, hopefully some of these people with cars sitting in the garage will be encouraged and relize they can get there cars back out of garage without the expensive paint and interior,chrome,etc. and enjoy there cars once again.
> *


well then start building your car,. primer it.,,. slap sum hubcaps on it and take it to the shows,.,. :biggrin: 

then tell everyone how u are building your car on a really low budget.,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2010, 09:13 PM~17988472
> *Here's how I built my car when I first got it about 10 yrs ago, it gone through several changes since then and not by choice... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


dam man,.,.i dont see nothing wrong with this car,.,.perfect,.saving this pics,.,.

thanks for postin the pics,.,.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 6 2010, 10:33 AM~17972259
> *Old school lowiders were sand baging till this one guy came along and said, that he needed to lift his car just to get of the ground, air plaine junk Yards, Old hydralic landing gear, need to use a freakin close hanger to manualy dump your car, no Air Bags Or LOCK UPS were even thought of, Only air bags came in the early 80s on stock cadies and what not, its evolution at its best! poeple were stealin pumps off of tail gates,, thats when modern pumps came in to play,
> *


probably said before but cars in the 50's had air ride hot rodderse let the air out of that shit to drive the car lowered


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 7 2010, 05:54 PM~17985773
> *bible type truth here.. only for leveling... no fuckin body ran bags to raise or lower the car to make it more driveable..
> 
> stop the bullshit, no 70s style cars with bags...
> ...



hot rodders/ greasers where using to lower cars in the 50's

i edited this because im not 100% they were using chevys system or something off a buick chrysler like wise...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I like the old school lowriders. It was very creative things going on, just like the whole era. Now some of the stuff like the square lights on the 60's impalas, I don't care for, but it has been done and is a part of the history of lowriders.
I think if you can build a period era car, then do it, I don't think its a cheap way to build though. Supremes (real ones) are pretty pricey, and isn't the lowrider mentality to have the o.g. stuff? Even real o.g. pearls and metalflake is crazy priced, but gotta pay the cost to floss.
Just my .02


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

You could mix the old with the new though. Like old school paint and whatever with some modern touches like modern stereo and electronics, updated versions of old school wheels, hid lights, etc. There aint no rules so simply do what you like. For me I like the old school style as they had body mods and every car wasnt a cookie cutter type car that looked exactly identical like the next.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Jul 7 2010, 07:21 PM~17986541
> *when i started this topic i was talking about being able to build a car and not have to spend alot of money to enjoy going to shows and cruising it, we all know it takes alot of money to build a show car, i have been to car shows this year and there have been impalas and old bombs  showing up with clean  primer paint and basecoat colors, hubcaps and supremes,cragers,etc, lowbudget built impalas and bombs, most   owners i have talked to work on there own cars and  proud of there work they have done without investing big dollars, i have freinds that took there impalas all apart 10 years ago to build show cars but ran out of money and lost interest in their cars and their just sitting in the garage unfinished, hopefully some of these people with cars sitting in the garage will be encouraged and relize they can get there cars back out of garage without the expensive paint and interior,chrome,etc. and enjoy there cars once again.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: 

A LOWRIDER MAKES THE CAR, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!! 

I've been into lowriders & customs of all kinds my whole life, influenced by my father & his club brothers back in the early 70's! In my late teens, I would stay up all hours of the night primering, lowering, & polishing up my ride ,a 4dr Impala on Supremes, & I was as proud as anyone out there when I hit the streets, AM radio cracklin oldies through weathered stock speakers.., I was in heaven!!! Fast forward 20 years & I'm still ridin low.., I've got cars w/ candy paint, sittin on Ds, chrome out top to bottom/inside & out, all the high end components bumpin the latest hits through the 12s in custom enclosures, etc.., mostly done by others, as I have more money than time these days! The difference in ME now from ME then is, my life is mostly occupied by the daily pressures of running a business & wondering where my kids will go to college as opposed to being a kid w/ nothing else to do! I still love cars as much now as I did then but I won't lie, I was prouder rollin my primered 4dr back then than I could ever be in something I paid someone else to build! Don't get me wrong, I still work on my own cars but, I was the only one who touched my ride back then! I couldn't afford to pay anyone so I had to do it, & the pride I got from that can't be bought for any amount!!! So.., in summary, I don't think the paint, wheels, or even suspension make a "lowrider", a person's heart does, & that lowrider's taste, budget, ability, & resources make the car!

As far as the shows go, if someone likes how I build my car, we can talk.., if not, they can walk!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *garageartguy
> post Today, 05:39 AM
> A LOWRIDER MAKES THE CAR, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!
> 
> ...


  Real Talk 101


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

no argument there you speak the truth


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jul 8 2010, 04:39 AM~17990346
> *:thumbsup: :yes: :h5:
> 
> A LOWRIDER MAKES THE CAR, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!
> ...


   REAL TALK!!

My lil bro JUANGOTTI had this in his signature!!
"Lowriding is the person the car is the expression"


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Jul 7 2010, 06:21 PM~17986541
> *when i started this topic i was talking about being able to build a car and not have to spend alot of money to enjoy going to shows and cruising it, we all know it takes alot of money to build a show car, i have been to car shows this year and there have been impalas and old bombs  showing up with clean  primer paint and basecoat colors, hubcaps and supremes,cragers,etc, lowbudget built impalas and bombs, most  owners i have talked to work on there own cars and  proud of there work they have done without investing big dollars, i have freinds that took there impalas all apart 10 years ago to build show cars but ran out of money and lost interest in their cars and their just sitting in the garage unfinished, hopefully some of these people with cars sitting in the garage will be encouraged and relize they can get there cars back out of garage without the expensive paint and interior,chrome,etc. and enjoy there cars once again.
> *



For me a car should be built to cruise and not simply post up in parking lot looking pretty before getting on a trailer to go back home. Regarding the primer cars at shows, is there a under construction category? I hope its not abused like mini truckers did it back in the day. I agree about the low budget build though as that way you can enjoy the car. I do not believe winning a trophie can compare with cruising with a group of other cars and watching necks break as you pass by.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 07:26 AM~17990968
> *For me a car should be built to cruise and not simply post up in parking lot looking pretty before getting on a trailer to go back home. Regarding the primer cars at shows, is there a under construction category? I hope its not abused like mini truckers did it back in the day. I agree about the low budget build though as that way you can enjoy the car. I do not believe winning a trophie can compare with cruising with a group of other cars and watching necks break as you pass by.
> *



aint nothing like that feeling!! Man i get goose bumbs just riding around people who break there necks LOL its the closing thing to sex !! no ****


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jul 8 2010, 02:39 AM~17990346
> *:thumbsup: :yes: :h5:
> 
> A LOWRIDER MAKES THE CAR, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Jul 8 2010, 12:53 AM~17989874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i have planned for my monte some old school touches, with custom work, and touches of modern stuff like air ride, digital guages, stereo system, projector head lights, led tail lights, with a 350 with at least 400 horse power, posi rear end, 1 1/2'' exhaust with glass packs or straight pipe


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Funny! A while back I proposed the creation of a new class called old schools. A category of 70 s style custom lows. Based on the response I figured cats was'nt feelin it. Yet you can see that era's influence on today's rides.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

love'em - the beginning of my oldschool low 
far from show car status but gets lots of looks while draggin the tranny crossmember :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *stilldownivlife
> post Today, 05:55 AM
> love'em - the beginning of my oldschool low
> far from show car status but gets lots of looks while draggin the tranny crossmember
> ...


Yes sir! Now that lowriding


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Them Far East cats is feelin me. R Im feelim them :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Jul 7 2010, 11:51 PM~17989865
> *x2 but please no square headlights on 60s and bombs  :nono: . 70 s cars  :yes:!!
> How you doing kandylac  :wave:
> *


GOOD, HOW'S IT GOING AT YOUR END?


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

my 65


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Thats 4 real! :wow:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

*There's nothing cool like the Old Skool. Lets get Down*


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jul 8 2010, 02:39 AM~17990346
> *:thumbsup: :yes: :h5:
> 
> A LOWRIDER MAKES THE CAR, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!
> ...



AMEN!
True talk!
You know, that is the way it was. My first car was a 4 door 66 Caprice, hand me down.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jul 8 2010, 02:39 AM~17990346
> *:thumbsup: :yes: :h5:
> 
> A LOWRIDER MAKES THE CAR, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 9 2010, 03:55 AM~18000289
> *love'em - the beginning of my oldschool low
> far from show car status but gets lots of looks while draggin the tranny crossmember :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 now thats nice you just need to get rid of the truck tires and put some 520s or something


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks (still a long ways to go) - i was gonna go with the coker 5.20s, i love how they look
but hno: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...505099&hl=coker


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i like the old school interiors and paint muraled out to the fullest etc etc but i have always been more old school then new school.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 8 2010, 01:28 AM~17990190
> *You could mix the old with the new though. Like old school paint and whatever with some modern touches like modern stereo and electronics, updated versions of old school wheels, hid lights, etc. There aint no rules so simply do what you like. For me I like the old school style as they had body mods and every car wasnt a cookie cutter type car that looked exactly identical like the next.
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ss+Jul 9 2010, 06:37 AM~18000558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind homie i was thinking of that green 65 on cragars when i was typing lol cause i just noticed the tires on it in the picture and they look clean with htem tires


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

IM BRINGIN THE OLD SKOOL BACK!! RIDIN CRAGARS,SKIRTS,RABBIT EARS, ORGAN PIPES, GLASSPACKS,COLOR BAR, VIBERSONIC, DONUT CHAIN STEERING WHEEL!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Jul 9 2010, 05:37 AM~18000558
> *my 65
> 
> 
> ...


U NEED ANGEL HAIR IN THE PACKAGE TRAY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Jul 5 2010, 09:01 PM~17968765
> *there are alot of 70"s style lowriders being built today. i now have a 59 impala with 14x7 reverse supreme rims and airbags. before that i had a white primerd 64 super sport with supremes and painted the dash board metalflake,and old style pinstipping, this is the way i had my cars in the 70" so now  i wanted to build my car like i would have had it in the late 70's, seems to be alot of them now at the shows i go to, supremes,cragers,old true spokes are the wheels of choice and flaked roofs, whats everyones opinion on this style of cars  making a comeback?
> *


alot of people doing the old school thing now adays but its expensive and it takes time hunting down accessories :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is how I rolled my my car for the first 3 yrs I owned it...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:worship: badass rides


----------



## nunezcmn (Apr 12, 2007)

back in the day the ones who couldnt afford lifts, would have bricks in there trunk. the og lowriders are back. back then thats when lowriding was REAL LOWRIDING.it came from the heart....not that it doesnt today, lowriding was deep, everyone got involved, there was no violence, maybe a fist fight or so but none of this gang shooting shit, that goes on these days. AND there were ALOT more girl car clubs...its nice to see the women getting involved. CLASSIC LOWRIDERS WILL NEVER DIE.


----------



## nunezcmn (Apr 12, 2007)

back in the day the ones who couldnt afford lifts, would have bricks in there trunk. the og lowriders are back. back then thats when lowriding was REAL LOWRIDING.it came from the heart....not that it doesnt today, lowriding was deep, everyone got involved, there was no violence, maybe a fist fight or so but none of this gang shooting shit, that goes on these days. AND there were ALOT more girl car clubs...its nice to see the women getting involved. CLASSIC LOWRIDERS WILL NEVER DIE.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

the 70's was the best decade for everything


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

A lot of cats feeling the old skool styles. hell, might start seeing more cars just lowered riding out.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for posting those nice photos of those old school looking impalas, i think everyone reading this topic understands it, i went to the old illusions low rider and bomb car show today in sacramento, got alot of thumbs up and compliments and alot of photos taken of my car.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 10 2010, 10:45 PM~18014495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef4GVvzQbAw


----------



## 155-80-13 (Jan 2, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 11 2010, 10:54 PM~18021652
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef4GVvzQbAw
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Jul 11 2010, 10:54 PM~18021652
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef4GVvzQbAw
> *


 nice old skools :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

added some old skool flavor to the 68 :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn+Jul 11 2010, 11:54 PM~18021652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah shit you put them on :cheesy: i need to take pic of my monte on the mcleans i got :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

workin on my old skool


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

since i started this topic i better post photo of my car, i drive the hell out of this car,


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Old Skoolin Far east style. Looks like they got it on lock


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 12 2010, 05:30 PM~18028555
> *keep that shit out of here :angry:  :uh:
> ah shit you put them on :cheesy: i need to take pic of my monte on the mcleans i got :biggrin:*


 :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supremes+Jul 12 2010, 10:56 PM~18031599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 13 2010, 07:50 AM~18033187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :worship: Thats what I'm talkin bout!!!! god I miss the late 80's and early 90's


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 8 2010, 09:20 PM~17998496
> *not yet but but want them cause their less hastle then hydros more room in the trunk cause i want room to run at least 2 12's in a ported box  and better ride quality, but it really doesn't matter as long as you lay thats all that matters :biggrin:
> thats what i have planned for my monte some old school touches, with custom work, and touches of modern stuff like air ride, digital guages, stereo system, projector head lights, led tail lights, with a 350 with at least 400 horse power, posi rear end, 1 1/2'' exhaust with glass packs or straight pipe
> *


*
you will need to do a lil more homework lil homie.If you are going to go 400 HP you will kill that motor with 1 1/2" exhaust,leave the 1 1/2" for the VW and bomb guys.Also,how are bags less hassle then hydraulics?I have experiance in both and hydraulics,when done right are hassle free.The 50 rides better now with the juice then it did with the bags............Not saying not to use bags but get a lil hands on before you make assumptions.*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 13 2010, 10:42 AM~18035083
> *
> you will need to do a lil more homework lil homie.If you are going to go 400 HP you will kill that motor with 1 1/2" exhaust,leave the 1 1/2" for the VW and bomb guys.Also,how are bags less hassle then hydraulics?I have experiance in both and hydraulics,when done right are hassle free.The 50 rides better now with the juice then it did with the bags............Not saying not to use bags but get a lil hands on before you make assumptions.
> *


 HYDRO'S have more shit to go wrong then bags, from my hands on experience, but they both got there ups and downs.true


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 13 2010, 11:10 AM~18035291
> *HYDRO'S have more shit to go wrong then bags, from my hands on experience, but they both got there ups and downs
> *


*yes,when you put a gazillion volts to them to hop but when you are looking towards bags its most likely just for laying purposes.I have a 53 bel air that has been on 36 volts for almost 15 years now and the only thing I have replaced was the front cyl seals and batteries.........next :biggrin: *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 13 2010, 11:20 AM~18035373
> *yes,when you put a gazillion volts to them to hop but when you are looking towards bags its most likely just for laying purposes.I have a 53 bel air that has been on 36 volts for almost 15 years now and the only thing I have replaced was the front cyl seals and batteries.........next  :biggrin:
> *


 ,lol


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*The reason alot of people are sour on hydros is because of "quick" installs,you know where people want it done over night or in a few days.Put time time,thought and craftsmanship in the install.There is a 75 Monte that I did for a good homie right after mine with 14 batteries and 3 pumps and all I have done to it over the years is motors,cyl seal's and 1 pump head.This car is by no means a competition hopper but holds it own gas/street hopping.*


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I love the look of old school rides...

my car is a 72 - and its my first low low and its a odd ball car to boot - but im trying to build it with old school flavor for shure but I was born in 81 so true old school was before me - I got love for it tho as classic lowriders like the gypsy rose / tecnical extacy ext.. are amazing and to this day still inspire me and alot of other people in the lowrider

on my car - once i get better re enforcments in it I can then cut out the leaf springs and put in a better link setup in the rear and fully lay the frame on the ground... right now the front dumps all the way out to the crossmember and gives amazing sparks when driving dumped out like that... but the rear dont lay low enough for me to be happy yet..

flake is my thing so my car is 100% flake over black paint
but I guess my mural / pattern work is a bit newer styles to be concicered true old school tho... what do you guys think ? will this type of pattern / paint work be concicered old school or more 80s/90s ?


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

KEEP THE PHOTOS COMING......MORE PLEASE........


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

my monte with 13'' roadster bolt ons but still gives it the old school feel :biggrin:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 14 2010, 02:26 PM~18046112
> *my monte with i believe to be newer style 13'' mclean bolt ons with roadster caps but still gives it the old school feel :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jul 8 2010, 02:39 AM~17990346
> *:thumbsup: :yes: :h5:
> 
> A LOWRIDER MAKES THE CAR, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!
> ...




Man that is the real deal truth.......


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not feelin it. Organ pipes, angel hair, donut/chain steering wheels, bass boat flake paint, body mods, etc. :ugh: :barf: 

Not tryin to knock the game, but it ain't me and will never be on my rides.


----------



## el mike d tijuas (Jun 25, 2010)

DAMN!!!! THOSE !VATOS GOT SOME BADD ASS!!!! RIDES :0 :0 :0


----------



## el mike d tijuas (Jun 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twonpas_@Jul 14 2010, 03:48 PM~18046866
> *Man that is the real deal truth.......
> *


SIMON!!!! KARNAL!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 14 2010, 02:26 PM~18046112
> *my monte with i believe to be newer style 13'' mclean bolt ons with roadster caps but still gives it the old school feel :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 nice :biggrin: ,sick year


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

1959 desoto.my friend has been lowriding on supremes with this car since the early 1970"s.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

1974 in corona california at the corona high school lifted in the front only cragars and and 5.20's


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 14 2010, 10:02 PM~18050175
> *1974 in corona california at the corona high school lifted in the front only cragars and and 5.20's
> 
> 
> ...


thats the same monte in that little picture


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

my tio's 1963 impala back in 69 lifted front and back on aircraft hydros












AND HIS OTHER 63 BACK IN 1970 IN CORONA CALI


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

AND MY OTHER TIOS 1970 CAPRICE BACK IN 1977 ON TRU SPOKES THE SAME THAT OWNED THAT 63













AND HIS FIRST RIDE BACK IN 59


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Other than the creative and elaborate paintjobs, I don't really care for them. On the other hand, I don't like nwschool painted rims, 4 door cars, aztlan murals, scarface murals, LA skyline murals either...

I wish everyone would invest in a custom paint job though instead of going crazy with gold leaf and pinstripes.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 14 2010, 10:10 PM~18050232
> *Other than the creative and elaborate paintjobs, I don't really care for them. On the other hand, I don't like nwschool painted rims, 4 door cars, aztlan murals, scarface murals, LA skyline murals either...
> 
> I wish everyone would invest in a custom paint job though instead of going crazy with gold leaf and pinstripes.
> *


X2


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 14 2010, 10:06 PM~18050198
> *my tio's 1963 impala back in 69 lifted front and back on aircraft hydros
> 
> 
> ...


HERE IS MY TIO'S RIDE CLASSIC STYLE FOR LIFE


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

keep them old photos coming .......this is getting good................


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Jul 14 2010, 10:33 PM~18050433
> *keep them old photos coming .......this is getting good................
> *


  X2


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

KING ORCHID


----------



## Cyberphreak135 (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 5 2010, 10:15 PM~17968909
> *airbags are not old style
> *


lol,
@ OP nice model =)


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 13 2010, 11:42 AM~18035083
> *
> you will need to do a lil more homework lil homie.If you are going to go 400 HP you will kill that motor with 1 1/2" exhaust,leave the 1 1/2" for the VW and bomb guys.Also,how are bags less hassle then hydraulics?I have experiance in both and hydraulics,when done right are hassle free.The 50 rides better now with the juice then it did with the bags............Not saying not to use bags but get a lil hands on before you make assumptions.
> *


funny thing is that i saw my error :biggrin: when i typed that because i was being a jackass :biggrin: i know it will have to be 2 inches  and i thought about it and looked at a site that builds motors to your standars and found a 350 with 320 hrse pwr and thinking about it  

hydro inst.

1. you got to build a frame for the pumps and batts and install it
2. cut out holes for the cyls. to fit
3. run hoses to the pumps
4. run wiring to the switches, solenoids and accums
5. install pumps
6. wire up the batts
7. extend a arms and reinforce arches or the whole frame
8. run wiring to the motors on the pumps

if i'm forgetting something tell me

air bag inst.

1. cut out spring pockets on the front to fit the bag
2. take out springs in the back and replace the shock with one of these
3. run hoses to trunk
4. install compressors and tank
5. wire up compressors
6. extend a arms and reinforce arches or the whole frame
7. run wiring

ok holy fuck alot of shit to do to run bags but from what i hear ride quality is alot better than having hydros i know you can run accums but i'll stick with the bags :biggrin:  and plus i thought lowriding was about being different than the others that come out and A LOWRIDER MAKES THE CAR, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND to quote garageartguy


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jul 8 2010, 03:39 AM~17990346
> *:thumbsup: :h5:
> 
> A LOWRIDER MAKES THE CAR, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND!!!
> ...


amen bro  who cares if its a 4 door or on bolt ons its about what you want not what the others want  



> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 8 2010, 08:00 AM~17990855
> *   REAL TALK!!
> 
> My lil bro JUANGOTTI had this in his signature!!
> ...


both quotes are sig worthy :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jul 14 2010, 04:00 PM~18046437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah thats a wicked desoto their nice cars  



> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Jul 14 2010, 11:02 PM~18050175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass car always liked this car  

you know i read through this topic and some people are hating on 4 doors or other style of cars why? their just cars that need a lowriders touch 

you haters just need to pull your fingers out of your asses, if thats all the people can come across let them be don't force them to lemmings like all the others in lowriding you know not everyone can come across a 2 door GM vehicle i.e. impalas and caddies, i see so many on here or in magazines that look the same it gets annoying after awhile

to all the homies that own 4 doors be proud and thankful for what you got  cause you know some were out their theres a clean 4 door getting chopped to pieces to fix a ratty ass 2 doors  

their my rant is over feel free to comment :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 15 2010, 01:43 AM~18051348
> *amen bro  who cares if its a 4 door or on bolt ons its about what you want not what the others want
> both quotes are sig worthy :biggrin:
> thanks showlow idc what the others in the young riders thread say no disrespect to them but they can suck both mi nuts lol
> ...


cant lowride without a car


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 5 2010, 09:15 PM~17968909
> *airbags are not old style
> *


 :uh: PINCHE VIEJITO


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 15 2010, 03:25 AM~18051391
> *cant lowride without a car
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Jul 14 2010, 10:35 PM~18049263
> *1959 desoto.my friend has  been lowriding on supremes with this car  since the early 1970"s.
> 
> 
> ...


badass ride

right click save


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Crenshaw's Finest
> post Today, 05:25 AM
> 
> cant lowride without a car*












I beg 2 differ :biggrin:


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

did someone say "supremes"?


...and yes, it is for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 6 2010, 03:37 AM~17971013
> *No doubt homie!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 9 2010, 07:39 AM~18001094
> *There's nothing cool like the Old Skool. Lets get Down
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Jul 12 2010, 09:56 PM~18031599
> *since i started this topic i better post photo of my car, i drive the hell out of this car,
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Homie


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Im seeing a lot of negative talk on them 4 doors ! Hey u feel what u feel 4 real. But some of U dudes been pre-programmed 2 dislike anything that's out of the lowrider norm! Look what happened in 86 with the Cadillac coupes. If U loved Caddies your only option was a 4 door from that point on. Shit after 81 them 2 door baby Lincolns went bye bye. Leaving nothing but 4 doors 2 fuck with! The same with them 91 Caprices and them impalas. I'm looking forward when that super clean 60's 4 door impala come out, bustin ass. But 4 now mediate on this. As the years go so does these cars. Over 645,000 1964 impala coupes were produced. Over 700,000 1964 imapla Sedans were produced. Factor time,the demand for 2 doors,the crusher,rusts buckets in backyards,and parts cars. That number starts looking real thin. Using the same factors for them sedans minus the big demand plus the higher production numbers would indicate that 4 doors sedans will begin to see some attention soon. 


Old Skool Lowriders cared less about the canvess focusing more on the picture they painted. -Thats the Art of Lowriding.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 15 2010, 07:18 PM~18057168
> *Im seeing a lot of negative talk on them 4 doors ! Hey u feel what u feel 4 real. But some of U dudes been pre-programmed 2 dislike anything that's out of the lowrider norm! Look what happened in 86 with the Cadillac coupes. If U loved Caddies your only option was a 4 door from that point on. Shit after 81 them 2 door baby Lincolns went bye bye. Leaving nothing but 4 doors 2 fuck with! The same with them 91 Caprices and them impalas. I'm looking forward when that super clean 60's 4 door impala come out, bustin ass. But 4 now mediate on this. As the years go so does these cars.  Over 645,000 1964 impala coupes were produced. Over 700,000 1964 imapla Sedans were produced. Factor time,the demand for 2 doors,the crusher,rusts buckets in backyards,and parts cars. That number starts looking real thin. Using the same factors for them sedans minus the big demand plus the higher production numbers would indicate that 4 doors sedans will begin to see some attention soon.
> Old Skool Lowriders cared less about the canvess focusing more on the picture they painted. -Thats the Art of Lowriding.
> *


sig worthy


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD70_@Jul 15 2010, 06:42 PM~18056903
> *did someone say "supremes"?
> ...and yes, it is for sale.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thats a clean sport coupe


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 15 2010, 06:46 PM~18057424
> *thats a clean sport coupe
> *


  

i'm liking all the cars in this post too.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jul 15 2010, 06:18 PM~18057168
> *Im seeing a lot of negative talk on them 4 doors ! Hey u feel what u feel 4 real. But some of U dudes been pre-programmed 2 dislike anything that's out of the lowrider norm! Look what happened in 86 with the Cadillac coupes. If U loved Caddies your only option was a 4 door from that point on. Shit after 81 them 2 door baby Lincolns went bye bye. Leaving nothing but 4 doors 2 fuck with! The same with them 91 Caprices and them impalas. I'm looking forward when that super clean 60's 4 door impala come out, bustin ass. But 4 now mediate on this. As the years go so does these cars.  Over 645,000 1964 impala coupes were produced. Over 700,000 1964 imapla Sedans were produced. Factor time,the demand for 2 doors,the crusher,rusts buckets in backyards,and parts cars. That number starts looking real thin. Using the same factors for them sedans minus the big demand plus the higher production numbers would indicate that 4 doors sedans will begin to see some attention soon.
> Old Skool Lowriders cared less about the canvess focusing more on the picture they painted. -Thats the Art of Lowriding.
> *


theres nothing wrong with a clean 4 door imo


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 15 2010, 01:43 AM~18051348
> *amen bro  who cares if its a 4 door or on bolt ons its about what you want not what the others want
> both quotes are sig worthy :biggrin:
> thanks showlow idc what the others in the young riders thread say no disrespect to them but they can suck both mi nuts lol
> ...


  THATS WHATS UP ESE YA SAVEZ LOKO


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Mack10  Yesterday, 12:54 AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*1960- Check :happysad: 
4 door- Check  
Superclean-Check :cheesy: 
Bustin Ass - Check and Check* :biggrin: 

*Had to cope it from another topic.*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jul 16 2010, 05:10 PM~18064132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats fuckin bad ass :biggrin:  

my jefes compas 60 bel air  



















this was last september he was running 13'' knock offs and before that he was on some clean tru= spokes


















he has the cruisers and the fox skirts


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 16 2010, 03:00 PM~18063597
> *theres nothing wrong with a clean 4 door imo
> *


Id like to lowride a 70s Cadillac Limo and it has 6 doors :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

finally a topic for real lowriders


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

Ive always been into keepin it str8 forward. simple. and clean.. not so much into the multi colored paint, and interior..i do like all the older rim choices though, true spokes, cross laces, cregors..etc. as far as bags go, i thinl now a days its just a matter of opinion and taste..me personally i will never drive a low low w/bags over hydraulics. got alot of family and friends that love baggin everything, but its not for me..when i think bags i think of mini trucks. My opinions are whatever, im young so it is what it is..whithout the old school cats paving the way with all the crazy paint, and interior i wouldnt be doing this. give respect were its due..


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2010, 10:32 AM~17971858
> *70s a nd 80s were before my time. so im not gonna sit here and act like i like that style. i think the paint jobs and interiors are ugly. just my opinion
> *



I'm with this guy^ (like always lol). Not really my shit. If that's what you like (especially if you were around then) then by all means go for it. I remember in the 90s you couldn't give away a set of 72 spokes, now that's all the rage. Comes and goes. I really don't like cragar, supremes, hell I don't even like cross laced wheels. But if that's what your into, more power to you. Just stay away from airbags :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

love the old school rides.. tryin to get there myself slowly.. more stuff soon hopefully


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Nothing like the old skool


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 15 2010, 07:39 AM~19331758
> *Nothing like the old skool
> *


fuck I like both :biggrin: old skool flava with new skool twist.Back in the day's lowrider guys where just doing what they did.Lowride


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 7 2010, 11:41 AM~17981919
> *now heres a true back yard lowrider! LAYED OUT! thats my dad back in 69 wit his 62, it was brown but was paited pink the same year, not tryin to be biest but if its any one i look up to for lowridng is my dad
> 
> 
> ...


I like layed out rides, bit different than all these jacked rides now. Cool pics. I like 70's style and supremes but not that crushed velvet interior


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

IM DOWN WITH THE OLD STYLE BECAUSE THESE CARS REFLECT THE PERSONS STYLE AND HOW THEY GET DOWN WITH ANY TYPE OF RIDE.. NOW ITS ABOUT IF IT WASNT IN A DR. DRE VIDEO THAN IT AINT SHIT MENTALLITY... :happysad:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 15 2010, 07:39 AM~19331758
> *Nothing like the old skool
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

shit no cutty can fuk with eryks.. that ride is immaculate... dead on perfect


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Whats the difference between 70s style and modern? All I see is that accessories,custom interiors and custom paintjobs have been made alot less popular and showing off chrome suspension links has replaced hiding them against the ground.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

I like the old style....it's the way i am going.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 15 2010, 07:41 PM~19337648
> *Whats the difference between 70s style and modern? All I see is that accessories,custom interiors and custom paintjobs have been made alot less popular and showing off chrome suspension links has replaced hiding them against the ground.
> *


Theres a big diffrence the way i see it my dad was lowriding back in the 70s and 80s till now and what he showed me is having pride in your ride you could have all the fuckin chrome you want but we ride low n slow with pride ese kno what i mean


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *AndrewH  Posted Yesterday, 10:41 PM
> Whats the difference between 70s style and modern? All I see is that accessories,custom interiors and custom paintjobs have been made alot less popular and showing off chrome suspension links has replaced hiding them against the ground.*


*The difference between the Old sKool and the present? The Old sKool, you're taught a lesson and then given a test. The present, you're given a test that teaches you a lesson.*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 16 2010, 05:42 PM~19342037
> *The difference between the Old sKool and the present? The Old sKool, you're taught a lesson and then given a test. The present, you're given a test that teaches you a lesson.
> *


meaning?


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*You may not like the style but that style of low rider deserves the respect for doing it their way. *  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *Silentdawg  Posted Today, 01:18 PM
> Meaning?*


The *OLd sKool* your handed the tools the rules simple produce the something so unique and mystic you'll have KatZ leaning back in the seats. The Blueprints thought out on scratch paper under fair weather with different styles tape together. Remember whatever you do make sure you do it better. The end result this thing will last forever. *The present* is from the *OLd sKool * teaching us how to make it last. The next generation will decide if we passed. *Feel me! *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 16 2010, 12:42 PM~19343897
> *You may not like the style but that style of low rider deserves the respect for doing it their way.    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


x2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

TTT for the badass rides in this topic :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Can not say this enough. Wow!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

These pics were taken from one of the Tru topics courtesy of fellow old schooler Mr Robs68, thanx Rob :h5: 



































It still needs work but im slowly getting there.


Dont mind the placa in the back window it aint there no more.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn rick, i never get sick of pics of ur car.. perfection homie..

i never noticed u were parked next to dave before in that pic.. damn, learn somethin new every day i guess..

love the 4 homie... so on point


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Jul 12 2010, 11:56 PM~18031599
> *since i started this topic i better post photo of my car, i drive the hell out of this car,
> 
> 
> ...


YES! this is the shit! reminds me of richie valles 59 elcamino. i dont care what you got in the trunk, this car flat out RULES. fuck man what tires are you running?


----------



## velmar666 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mad respect to the founding rides that pushed the movement but Im a zeneth wires kinda guy.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 22 2010, 07:01 PM~19397674
> *Mad respect to the founding rides that pushed the movement but Im a zeneth wires kinda guy.
> *


Dont worry holmes... theres enough room on the boulevard for all of us


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582790


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Im love'n this topic, It's alot of good talk and pics on this one. :biggrin: Im lookin 2 use some old school flava on my next project like 30 spokes (got'em) and some rabbit ears,maybe a reverb and curb feelers if I can findem. No bags on this one!!

A lot of peep's baggin on trashbags, :biggrin: Im running some on A mazda pu wit some 13'z so it dont lay frame like most minis do but it lifts good.
I say lowrider because thats all I know.

:boink:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

only thing i dont like is the patern paintjobs with all the colors clashing looks horrible.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

im running 175-14 inch tires


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 16 2010, 12:50 PM~19343949
> *The OLd sKool your handed the tools the rules simple produce the something so unique and mystic you'll have KatZ leaning back in the seats. The Blueprints thought out on scratch paper under fair weather with different styles tape together. Remember whatever you do make sure you do it better. The end result this thing will last forever. The present is from the OLd sKool  teaching us how to make it last. The next generation will decide if we passed. Feel me!
> *


Little exaggerated there.


----------

